# Philip Mitchell



## Philip Mitchell (Jan 22, 2015)

I was a galley boy/pantry boy on the M.V.Haparangi1965/65.,Chief Steward Keith Anglestein,HEAD cook Ron Mardell.Anybody know what happened to them or anyone on that ship,would love to hear from them.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Philip.

Good luck with your search (Thumb)


----------



## geoffakelly (Oct 20, 2004)

I sailed with Ron Mardell in the 80s on a p&o strath boat...Strathdoon if i remember right...He was a brilliant man and i kept in touch for quite a few years later ..He sadly died but i can not remember when it was but the nus announced it as he was a good union man.. ...I have lost his letters...Chain smoking legend that he was..And a good cook to boot..


----------



## Fran92 (May 3, 2021)

Philip Mitchell said:


> I was a galley boy/pantry boy on the M.V.Haparangi1965/65.,Chief Steward Keith Anglestein,HEAD cook Ron Mardell.Anybody know what happened to them or anyone on that ship,would love to hear from them.


I found out today that Keith Angelstein Is my grandad do you have any information about him?


----------

